# What color hen?



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I bought a pair of trenton homers from my friend this morning and i have no idea what color the hen is. The cock is a yellow mottle. Thanks


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Looks like a brown spread dilute. Known as a khaki or self/solid khaki.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a better pic of the pair.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably khaki spread during moult.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree. Once it completes the moult it will be darker. Brown and khaki feathers bleach in the sunlight, thus the old feathers being light and the new ones darker.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks all. Once i started thinking about it i figured it was a brown or dun that had been bleached. I will post pics when the bird moults out. But no matter what color they are,i consider myself preety dang lucky to get a pair of 100% pure trenton homers!

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

They only look mottle during the molt when new unfaded dark feathers grow in. The new darker uniformally will fade out slowly, but then the next molt the mottle look will happen again. Sunlight bleaches out brown colored pigeons.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Sun faded brown spread


----------

